# Plz help. Dogs foot swollen



## bloomstmb (May 29, 2011)

My dog ran into the woods 2 and a half weeks ago, and banged the top of her pawn on a rock. It became very swollen and he was putting very little pressure on it.

I took him to the vet the following monday (this accident occured on a thursday), and I could not afford the xrays and the wrapping, but I had him look at it and he suggested antibiotics from getting infected. I have lost my job some time ago and have gone through almost all my resources. Infact about 3 months ago I had to pay for a expensive surgery on my dog when he broke his upper canine(around 2500 dollars) which really wiped me out.

So since this time of the foot accident he has been steadily putting more pressure on it and now he walks around almost like theres nothing wrong. Almost, because he is still very wary of people touching the top of his paw. I have been giving him antibiotics since the vet visit , 2x 500mg cephalexin capsules every 12 hours.

However what has me concerned greatly is that he has licked the top of his still swollen foot hairless and the skin there has slowly turned from pinkish red, to white, and it is always wet from being licked. He still walks/runs around and puts full pressure on foot now.

Is this a condition of being constantly licked, like a hotspot, or is it infected or something worse?
Picture is attached.

I


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

It "shouldn't" be infected since he's on antibiotics, but you've GOT to stop the licking behaviour now. Either get a cone, or a boot/sock.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd say it's healed up now, but has turned into a hot spot from the licking. Find a way to stop him from licking it and it should be fine is less than a week. I saw some nasty-tasting wrapping strips on a pet-supply website. . .maybe one of your local pet stores carries something like that. I don't know if a cone will stop licking on the front paws.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You can put a tube sock on him, and cut a slit in the top and thread a knee high through the slit and attach to harness or collar to keep it from slipping down.


----------

